# Help me with Sand Dollar craft project!



## DebBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

My granddaughter and I brought home a whole box of sand dollars from our summer beach trip to Hilton Head. We'd like to make ornaments and I found some instructions but wonder if anyone has any other good ideas? I'm also not sure where to find supplies such as acrylic finish or glitter paint. Please help!

Here is the internet page I'm using for a reference: http://goflorida.about.co...eaches/ht/sd_ornament.htm

Deb


----------



## Kay H (Nov 16, 2008)

Deb,
Purchase some cocktail napkins with the design of your choice.  Lots of holiday designs out now.  Peel off the back layer of the napkin so it is one ply.  Center the design over the front of the sand dollar and cut it leaving some extra to tuck behind the sand dollar.  Brush on elmer's glue.  You can dilute the glue with water if it is too thick.  Let dry an voila!  If you are real ambicious you can apply lacquer after the glue dries. Cute holiday decorations.  You can choose your occasion since there are so many different designs.

Make sure the sand dollars are free of the mollusk and also soak in chlorox to bleach.  If they aren't totally clean, they will begin to smell like rotten seafood.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

Kay, you are lifesaver!  This sounds easy and fun.  We cleaned the sand dollars this summer and used the glue solution as a preservative.

My daughter and granddaughter are on their way over now so its good to have a plan!

Deb


----------



## wackymother (Nov 16, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> I'm also not sure where to find supplies such as acrylic finish or glitter paint. Please help!



Do you have a Michael's near you? They have all the craft stuff you could ever, ever, ever want--tons of things I never even knew existed! A.C. Moore is another crafts store; another one is Hobby Lobby. Art supply stores like Pearl Paint also have some of these things. Good luck!


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 17, 2008)

Since you have already cleaned them, the skys the limit.  Any hobby shop will have stuff.   Michaels is always a good start. 

We painted ours with coordinating colors to the girls bedrooms and made mobiles, and put some in with other collected item from the trip into a shadow box. Any paint really works.   I like paints that have a shimmer or sparkle already. but you could paint then dust with glitter. 

You could paint Christmas colors and hang from a special tree.   They already have built in holes for wire or colored ribbon or thread.  You could glue little eyes and make faces with other beads.  Start it as a Santa decoration with the sand dollar as his face.  Reindeer face with a red bead or pom pom as the nose.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 17, 2008)

Family Fun magazine always has really nice family crafts. You might want to look on their website to see what they've got.


----------



## susieq (Nov 17, 2008)

My Daughter & kids a few years ago for Christmas made windchimes as gifts, (indoor only), from the Sand Dollars they collected. Came out really cute.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 17, 2008)

My daughter stopped at Walmart on the way over and arrived with a bag full of acrylic paints, glitter, stickers, napkins and other tidbits.  Once we got started we just used our imagination.  It was alot of fun.  Next weekend they will be back to work on the other side since ornaments can't be trusted to only hang in one direction.

I like the wind chimes idea.  We'll have to go back to the beach to collect more!

Deb


----------



## Kay H (Nov 18, 2008)

Deb.
Is it possible to glue 2 sand dollars back to back to make it a pattern on each side?  It may be worth a try.


----------

